# Albany NY 12/27



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

We got about a foot of light powdery snow, here are a few pics the dump is an 07 Hemi and the Colorado is my driveway. The Colorado pushed rather well I think a little but of weight in the back should do the trick.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

A few more.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice trucks. Looks like easy stuff to push.


----------



## NYplowboy1 (Dec 28, 2010)

were in/ near Albany are you? we got the same near delmar NY, it was horrible with the wind.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good and I love to see small trucks working


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

That Colorado looks like a good driveway rig.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Is the dump yours??


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

GMCHD plower;1173187 said:


> Is the dump yours??


No, I work for someone and do my own driveway.


----------

